# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài Airport, Taxi Chuyên Tuyến Sân Bay Nội Bài

## taxinoibaiservice

*- Taxi Nội Bài Airport* , Đặt Xe Liên hệ *(04) 668.733.68.* Chúng tôi Chuyên Tuyến Nội Bài sẽ báo giá tới quý khách giá trọn gói rẻ nhất.Để phục vụ quý khách tốt nhất , quý khách đặt xe vui lòng cung cấp cho chúng tôi ( *Họ tên ,địa chỉ đón , tiễn, giờ đón tiễn,loại xe,ký hiệu chuyến bay )*...Để thuận tiện cho chúng tôi đón quý khách được nhanh chóng và đúng giờ. Vui lòng liên hệ đặt Xe:*(04) 668.733.68*
*Giá Cước Taxi  Airport Nội Bài*

*- Taxi tiễn, Chiều từ Hà Nội → Nội Bài:*

– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
– 220.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình Cầu Giấy….)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 270.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Quận Đống Đa,Từ liêm,…)
– 270.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 300.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận  thanh xuân, hà Đông…)
– 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận  thanh Chì Hoàng mai

- *Taxi Đón Chiều từ  Nội Bài → Hà Nội:
*
- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)
- 320.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 330.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
- 370.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 400.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà đông)
- Hà Tây Đón 650.000đ Tiễn 400.000đ

** Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:
*
- Xăng xe ,vé cầu đường, bến bãi, nhà ga.
-  Nếu quý khách đi Hai chiều xe bao gồm 1 giờ chờ trong giá xe.

** Tiếp Nhận Thông Tin Đặt Xe: (04).668.733.68

*
*Chú ý:
*
- Quý khách vui lòng gọi điện đặt Xe trước càng sớm càng thuận tiện cho chúng tôi điều xe đón tiễn Quý khách.Xin vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết (H*ọ tên, địa* *chỉ Đón,tiễn, giờ Đón,Tiễn,ký hiệu chuyến bay,điện thoại, loại xe..)*.Để chúng tôi* in biển đón Quý khách*.Xin trân thành cảm ơn.

- Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  *Taxi Nội Bài Airport,* quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
- Dịch vụ Của chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách quý khách Một Cuộc gọi.*(04).668.733.68*

----------

